# The MOST quotable movie?



## HLGStrider (Mar 11, 2004)

Now, I like the Lord of the Ring's movies, but I don't think I quote them very often. . .of course, I'm not the main movie quoter in my family. That honor goes to my sister RLG. RLG is continually quoting movies. . .she quotes old movies and new movies and sad and happy etc.

So what is the most quoteable movie?

The Princess Bride? Something by Monty Python? What About Bob? The Man Who Knew Too Little or Ground Hogs Day? Titanic? The Longest Day? etc. . .

I find funny movies are the best quote. Sure, I love the sentiment in "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington" but how often do you really get a chance to say, "That's just the flesh and bone of this great nation. . ." or whatever the quote is.

On the other hand, I have had many occasions to announce that I am not left handed, that I don't even floss, and "Is the prime minister there? I'll bribe him too!"

What do you quote?


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, I've always found "The Emperor's New Groove" very quotable.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 11, 2004)

Excellent choice!

"No touchy!" 

THE THREE AMIGOS!

"Do you have anything besides Mexican food?" 
"It's like living with a six-year-old. . ."
"YOU SHOT THE INVISIBLE SWORDSMAN!"

Indiana Jones!

"Nazis, I hate these guys."
"I'm like a bad penny. I always show up."
"Don't call me junior."
"I should've mailed it to the Marx Brothers."
"How dare he!"

The Fugitive
"While you're thinking, think me up one of those chocolate donuts with the sprinkles on top."
"I didn't kill my wife. . ." "I don't care."
"I thought you didn't care." "I don't. . .don't tell anyone."
"Don't mess with the big dog cause the big dog is always right."


----------



## Talierin (Mar 11, 2004)

Star Wars, Monty Python, Finding Nemo, Princess Bride, MST3K eps


----------



## Starflower (Mar 11, 2004)

any disney cartoon is always good


----------



## Aulë (Mar 11, 2004)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

Ni!


----------



## Starflower (Mar 11, 2004)

wizard of Oz is good too :
We're not in Kansas anymore Toto

And I think it's Ali G where they keep saying 'innit!' all the time


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Mar 11, 2004)

I think the most quotes I know are from Star Wars trilogy. I've learned some from Matrix and LotR, and well I know some random quotes from a couple of older movies.

"What about Bob?" was a hilarious Bill Murray movie. I always remember the scene where he was tied to the mast of a boat and was screaming: I'm sailing!!!!


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 11, 2004)

The Princess Bride ("You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.")

Monty Python and the Holy Grail ("And what do we burn apart from witches?" "More witches!")

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade ("There's something I have to tell you." "Don't get sentimental now, dad," "The floor's on fire. See?")

The Philadelphia Story ("I'm going crazy. I'm standing here, solidly on my own two hands and going crazy.")

and

Much Ado About Nothing ("Scratching could not make it worse 'ere it were such a face as yours were.")

And then various animated movies, TV shows, stuff we picked up randomly...My mom complains that we hold conversations entirely made up of quotes.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Mar 11, 2004)

Aliens ("Hey Vasquez--have you ever been mistaken for a man?" "No--have you?")

Empire Strikes Back ("Why you stuck up, half-witted, scruffy-looking nerfherder!" "Who's scruffy-looking?")

Full Metal Jacket ("Did your parents have any children that lived? I bet they regret that! You're so ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece!")

Reservoir Dogs (I won't even tempt the censor with that one)

Temple of Doom ("Willie, we. Are going. To die. (_frown_)")

Groundhog Day ("Once again television fails to capture the true excitement of a giant squirrel predicting the weather.")

and Seinfeld (TV series) of course ("Why do you have to put the bananas in there?" "George likes the bananas!" "So let him have bananas on the SIDE!!")


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Mar 11, 2004)

Indian Jones and the Raider of the Lost Ark: "Snakes. Why'd it have to be snakes?"
"Indie! They're digging in the wrong place!"
Pirates of the Carribbean:"Hello, poppet."
"You don't know what this is...do ya? Aztec gold!"
"It's such a pretty boat...ship."
"I'm disenclined to aquiesce(sp?)to your request...means no."


----------



## Turin (Mar 11, 2004)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail remains the MOST quotable movie among me and all my friends: 

WHAT is your favorite color? 
Blue... wait, AAAAAAHH!

WHAT is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
An African swallow or European swallow?
WHAT? I don't know that, AAAAAAH!


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Mar 11, 2004)

"My God, it's full of stars!" 
And you can probably tell from where this one is...


----------



## Elessar II (Mar 11, 2004)

Tinuvien21 said:


> Pirates of the Carribbean:



But you forgot all about Governor Swann's er... awe-inspiring quotes.  
Such as: " When the right course involves piracy, piracy, may be the right course."  

( there's another one, but I can't remember it.  )


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 12, 2004)

I rather hate to admit this, but my favorite movie to pull quotes from is The Big Lebowski. Just admire these classics


> *
> Maude Lebowski*: What do you do for recreation?
> *The Dude*: Oh, the usual. I bowl. Drive around. The occasional acid flashback.
> 
> ...


You gotta love that.

Of course my current favorite quote is Eric Cartmans book report from Southpark


> *Eric Cartman: *In the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe........a bunch of...umh....hippies walk around and paint stuff.
> They eat lunch, and then they find a magical......umh,er uh....camel! Which they have to eat to stay alive.
> And thats about it, I give it a B-minus.
> 
> *Mr Garrison*: And I give you an F Eric! now sit down!


 

RD


----------



## GuardianRanger (Mar 12, 2004)

Monty Python has to be my most quoted movie.

But, when I'm the ball field, it's strictly "Major League" and "Bull Durham."


Lolligaggers!


----------



## LegolasLuver (Mar 14, 2004)

Pirates of the Caribbean: "All by me onesis.. Savvy?"
Finding Nemo: "Just keep swimming just keep swimming, what do you do when life gets you down, you've got to swimm!!!"
There's more but I can't think of any. "Nothing in my noggin." (finding nemo)


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I know I am showing my age, but the most quotable movie is _Casablanca_.

"Play it again, Sam." (Yes, I know Humphrey Bogart does not actually say exactly that, but it's close and everyone thinks he said it.)

"I'm shocked. Shocked, to discover there is ganbling going on here."

"Louie, this could be the start of a beautiful friendship."

"We'll always have Paris."

"Round up the usual suspects!"

"Of all the gin joints, in all the world she had to walk into mine."

"Why did you come to Casablanca?" -- "I came for the waters." -- "We are in the desert!" -- "I was misinformed."

I could go on, but that's enough for my point.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 15, 2004)

Well, I don't think Casablanca shows your age because my sister's favorite quoteable movies are all black and white and she's sixteen.

I like "Bringing Up Baby" myself. . .and "Cherades" is a great one. . ."Father Goose. . ."

Anything with Cary Grant in other words.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, some of my favorite quotable movies include:

the classic: Gone with the Wind

_Scarlett: "After all, Tommorow is another day."_

----

_Rhett Butler: "Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn."_

------------------------------

Then there is the 80's classic: The Breakfast Club

_John Bender: Screws just fall out all the time, the world is an imperfect place._

-----------------------------

Clueless: 

_Amber: Was I the only one listening?I thought it reeked. 
Cher: No I believe that's your designer imposter perfume._ 
----

_Murray: Woman, lend me fi' dollas. 
Dionne: Murray, I have asked you repeatedly not to call me "woman". 
Murray: Excuse me, "Ms. Dionne." 
Dionne: Thank you. 
Murray: My street slang is an increasingly valid form of expression. Most of the feminine pronouns do have mocking, but not necessarily in misogynistic undertones. _ 
----

_Dionne: Phat! Did you write that? 
Cher: Duh. It's like a famous quote. 
Dionne: From where? 
Cher: Cliff's Notes. _

----

_Cher: Do you prefer "fashion victim" or "ensembly challenged"?_
----

_Cher: Searching for a boy in high school is as useless as searching for meaning in a Pauly Shore movie._ 

---
_Murray: Your man Christian is a cake boy. 
Cher, Dionne: What? 
Murray: He's a disco dancin', Oscar Wilde readin', Streisand ticket holdin' friend of Dorothy, know what I'm sayin'? _ 

(sorry about the excessive quoting from the movie clueless...just watched that recently and had the quotes fixed in the brain recently...they are very funny in my opinion...my apologies if I quoted too many.  )


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 16, 2004)

And what about when we were kids?


The cartoon 101 Dalmatians. . .I misspelt Dalmatians. ..or did I?

We used to love to yell out "Crazy woman driver!"

Of course, back then the book quote I used most was "You are not my mother. You are a Snort!"


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 16, 2004)

When I was a kid....

The Princess Bride. 

The Adventures of Robin Hood (with Errol Flynn)

The Mark of Zorro


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 17, 2004)

OOOhhh!! I know a great kid movie that is just filled to the brim with yummy delicious quotes. 

*Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory!!!*

_Willy Wonka: Invention, my dear friends, is 93% perspiration, 6% electricity, 4% evaporation, and 2% butterscotch ripple. 
Mrs. Teevee: That's 105 percent. _ 

-----

_Willy Wonka: It happens every time, they all become blueberries. _ 

----
_Willy Wonka: Oh, you should never, never doubt what nobody is sure about. _ 

----
_Willy Wonka: [singing] There is no life I know to compare with pure imagination. Living there, you'll be free if you truly wish to be_
----

_Willy Wonka: [singing] If you want to view paradise, simply look around and view it. _ 
----

_Mr. Salt: Wonka. Butterscotch? Buttergin? You running something on the side here? 
Willy Wonka: Candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker. _ 
----
_
Willy Wonka: We are the music makers, we are the dreamers of dreams. _ 

----

_Willy Wonka: A little nonsense now and then is relished by the wisest men. _ 
----

_Sam Beauregarde: Violet, you're turning violet, Violet. _ 

----

_Willy Wonka: If the good Lord had intended us to walk he wouldn't have invented roller-skates. _ 
----

_Sam Beauregarde: I've got a blueberry for a daughter. _ 

----
_Veruca Salt: Don't care how, I WANT IT NOW!_


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 17, 2004)

Oooh, I _hate_ that movie. It gave me nightmares for _years_. *shudders*


----------



## Turin (Mar 17, 2004)

Thumb wars and Thumbtanic are also among my favorites to quote, they're both spoofs of the original movies Star wars and Titanic.

From Thumb Wars:

Loke: Who are you?
Yoda: I am a puppet.
Loke: .... I'm not following.
Yoda: Hand goes into puppet, hand manipulates... yessss.
Loke: Okaaaay...
Yoda: Beneath the floor the hand controls me... yessss.

From Thumbtanic:

Germanium: Is the ship safe?
Ship's designer: This ship is equiped with two life boats.
Germanium: There are over 3000 thumbs on board!
Ship's designer: Wow!

All the movies that I watched when I was a kid where extremely stupid and not worth quoting .


----------



## Niirewen (Mar 17, 2004)

Rhiannon said:


> Oooh, I hate that movie. It gave me nightmares for years. *shudders*


  Me too! I thought I was the only one who hates that movie..

The only thing I can think of, is that when I was a kid my mom used to love quoting this line from the movie It Takes Two: "Back off, Barbie!"


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 17, 2004)

NOT FAIR! My siblings used to make fun of me for being afraid to watch (and refusing to watch)_ Willy Wonka_! And now I finally find two like minded souls. . .sigh. . .


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 17, 2004)

Willy Wonka is evil and sadistic. He should be destroyed, and we should get all of his chocolate as payment for our years of suffering.

Niri! We quoted that line too! (before we grew up and realized that the Olsen twins were minions of the Antichrist, that is. Or something like it).


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 17, 2004)

I agree with Greenwood about Casablanca. I also like The Blues Brothers.

"We're on a mission from God."

"Do you see the light?"

"Half a pack of cigarettes, a full tank of gas, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses."

"Marine Epoxy. Strong stuff."


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 18, 2004)

Ooh, Blues Brothers is great! I especially like the rampage through the mall. "Oh look. Pier One Imports."


----------



## Niirewen (Mar 18, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> NOT FAIR! My siblings used to make fun of me for being afraid to watch (and refusing to watch) Willy Wonka! And now I finally find two like minded souls. . .sigh. . .


You too? Well, it's a comfort to finally know I'm not the only Willy Wonka hater in this world.




Rhiannon said:


> Willy Wonka is evil and sadistic. He should be destroyed, and we should get all of his chocolate as payment for our years of suffering.


Ohh, I like your thinking, Rhi. Down with Willy Wonka! Hand over the chocolate!




Rhiannon said:


> (before we grew up and realized that the Olsen twins were minions of the Antichrist, that is. Or something like it)


Yes, and me also. Oh well, it was fun enough while it lasted.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 18, 2004)

Even though I've never seen Cool Hand Luke, I'd say "You want the truth, you can't handle the truth!" is the most quoted line....


----------



## LegolasLuver (Mar 18, 2004)

one movie that has lots of quotes is forrst gump.

"Life is like a box of chocolate, you never know what you gonna get."

"It happens"


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 18, 2004)

Beorn said:


> Even though I've never seen Cool Hand Luke, I'd say "You want the truth, you can't handle the truth!" is the most quoted line....



Beorn,

I believe that is from _A Few Good Men_. The famous line from _Cool Hand Luke_ is: "What we have here, is failure to communicte!"


----------



## Thorondor (Mar 19, 2004)

Gotta love The Big Lebowski!!

_-Do not **** with the Jesus!_

Also Dumb and Dumber: 
_-Big Gulps huh? Well, see ya later!_
_-Just go man!_
_-Our pets heads are fallin off!_

Office Space:
-_Why does it say there is a paper jam, when there is no paper jam?!_
_-I got my marigrita and there was salt on the glass, and I asked for no salt, no salt! Big grains of salt!_
_-I could have this place condemned. _
_-I could put strychine in the guacamole!
-Lumberg: Milton Waddems?
-One of the Bobs: You know, squirrelly looking guy, mumbles a lot.

Also Blazing Saddles, Saving Silverman, Super Troopers, and The Goonies._


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 19, 2004)

I love the mall scene. "They've got everything in this mall!"


Plus, "You promised. When you got out, you'd go to see the penguin."


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 21, 2004)

And of course, who could ever forget the single most seductive quote in all of moviedom.

Thats right, Lauren Bacall in To Have and Have Not


> You know you don't have to act with me, Steve. You don't have to say anything, and you don't have to do anything. Not a thing. Oh, maybe just whistle. You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and... blow.


that movie came out 60 years ago and Hollywood has yet to write anything sexier.


RD


----------



## Morfea (Mar 21, 2004)

Hmmm I'd say that all Tatantino's movies are quite quotable.."You may be a character, but that doesn't mean you have a character!"(Pulp fiction)..and then maybe Crouching Tiger, hidden dragon and Hero..great movies!..hehe and also Finding Nemo..it's just such a funny cartoon..


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 21, 2004)

I remember at our high school, around one time everyone had seen Nemo, and while playing footbag everyone would be quoting the sea gulls in. Utter chaos I tell you.

Also, Tarantinos movies are highly quoteable, but I dare not try to post any, for I fear that the sheer amount of language would make some people very upset here. 

Another great movie to quote is Army of Darkness, with the great Bruce Campbell. "Listen up you primitive screwheads! This.....is my BOOMSTICK!"

And finally, the great Rocky Horror Picture Show is just great to quote anything from, the songs, everything.


----------



## Foe-Hammer (Mar 21, 2004)

The treasure of the sierra madre:

Badges? We ain't got no badges. We don't need no badges.
I don't have to show you any stinking badges!

Casablanca:

Of all the gin joints.....etc

Here's looking at you kid.

We'll always have Paris.

This is the beginning of a beautiful friendship. (or something like that)

As far as sexy goes...the Lauren Bacall line is the best.

Holy Grail:

It's just a flesh wound.

I ***t in your general direction....heck ANYTHING the french dudes say!

Spaceballs:

May the schwartz be with you.

Young Frankenstein:

Hump? What hump?

Plains, trains, and automobiles:

Pillows? Those aren't pillows!

My cousin Vinny:

Oh yeah, you blend.

Dirty Harry:

Make my day.

Terminator:

I'll be back.

T2:

Asta la vista, baby.

Austin Powers:

Oh behave.

Gone Fishing:

I don't wanna squeal like a pig.

Some of those are my favs but I think a few are quoted fairly regularly.

And of course this one that I seem to have to use here all the time....

Rush Hour:

I am not responsible for your assumptions.


----------



## Ambartur (Mar 21, 2004)

For me, I think it would be Monty Pythin and the Holy Grail along with all the Red vs. Blue episodes.

Monty Python:

"We have ridden far across these lands..."
"What, ridden on a horse?"
"Yes..."
"You've got coconuts!"
"What?"
"You've got two empty coconuts, and you're bangin' 'e, together!"
"Well, so???"
"...Where did you get the coconuts?"
"We found them."
"You found them??? In Mercia??? Mercia's a temperate zone!"
"So?"
"The coconut is tropical!"
"The swallows fly south for the winter, yet they are not strangers to our lands."
"...Are you suggesting that coconuts migrate?"
"Not at all...They could be carried."
"What?? Carried by a swallow?"
"It could grip it by the husk!"
"It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple matter of weight ratios! A five-ounce bird couldn ot carry a one-pound coconut!"

I have that quote memorized to the heart! I say it all the time. It drives everyone crazy!

Red vs. Blue:

"What are they doing?"
"...What?"
"I said, what are they doing now?"
"Oh my God, I am getting so sick of answering that question!"
"Hey, you're the one with the *freakin' sniper rifle! I can't see *anything out of this helmet, and I'm the one who has to sit of here and play with...*"
"Look...They're just standing there...and talking to each other. That's all they're doin'. That's all they ever do! That's what they were doing last week! That's what they were doing five minutes ago, when you asked me! And five minutes from now, when you ask me, 'What are they doing?', I'm gonna say, 'They're still just standin' there, and they're still just talking!'"
".........What are they talking about?..."
"......Ya know what?...I *freakin' hate you..."


The asteriks are...uhh...for certain words or phrases that had to be ommited...yeah...


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 21, 2004)

Red vs. Blue! My brother has all the episodes on his computer and made me watch them when he came to visit...heehee, those are truly great. Really, really great. Insanely brilliant.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Mar 21, 2004)

I would have to say Monty Python and the Holy Grail. Why? Because I've never seen it and yet still I can quote you half the movie.

Princess Bride is a close runner-up, though...

~LadyDernhelm


----------



## Eriol (Mar 21, 2004)

One of my favorite sources of quotes is "Airplane!":

"Elaine, you're a member of this crew. Can you face some unpleasant facts? 
Elaine: No. "

"Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit smoking.

...

Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue. 

...

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit amphetamines." 


"Roger Murdock: We have clearance Clarence. 
Captain Oveur: Roger, Roger. What's our vector Victor? 
Tower voice: Tower's radio clearance, over. 
Captain Oveur: That's Clarence Oveur. Oveur. 
Tower voice: Roger. 
Roger Murdock: Huh? 
Tower voice: Roger, over. 
Roger Murdock: Huh? 
Captain Oveur: Huh? "

"Surely you can't be serious. 
Yes I am serious... and don't call me Shirley."

(that one is quite popular on TTF )

And many others


----------



## Turin (Mar 22, 2004)

Eriol said:


> One of my favorite sources of quotes is "Airplane!":



I haven't seen much of Airplane but I saw Airplane 2: The Sequel. These where some of the fore-fathers of that kind of comedy . 

"Its a miracle How we survived"
"Howy survived then?"
"No, Howy died."

My quotes may not be completely accurate.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Mar 23, 2004)

I love this quote from the Italian Job, I use it alot now. "Trust everyone, just don't trust the devil inside them."


----------



## Saermegil (Mar 23, 2004)

"Mein Furer, I can valk!"


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 24, 2004)

"All right. I'll get you your change. But if you don't get the president of the United States on that phone, then you're going to have to answer to the Coca-Cola company."


----------



## Saermegil (Mar 24, 2004)

That is a well funny movie.

Anyway, other much used movie quotes are "I'll make him an offer he cant refuse" and "Say hello to my little friend"


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 28, 2004)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail, as well as the Princess Bride are both awesome, highly amusing and quotable movies, but cannot be beaten by "Pulp Fiction."

I would post a few of the quotes from that movie here for you, but the most quotable lines in that film are not appropriate for a message board such as this.


----------



## Turin (Mar 22, 2005)

The most quotable movie among the high school crowd right now is Napoleon Dynamite. Personally I find it really annoying when people quote it because it's so overrated, plus I'm the only one who can actually do the voice right .


----------



## Hammersmith (Mar 22, 2005)

Maeglin said:


> ...cannot be beaten by "Pulp Fiction."


Probably my most oft used quote in a day-to-day context...
"Lots of cream, lots of sugar"

Anyone quoting from Napolean Dynamite in my presence is swiftly treated to a murderous glare and a disgusted grunt from the back of the throat


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 22, 2005)

Turin said:


> The most quotable movie among the high school crowd right now is Napoleon Dynamite. Personally I find it really annoying when people quote it because it's so overrated


 Amen people


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 22, 2005)

Having not actually read any of the rest of this I'll just jump in with mine.

Monty Python's Life of Brian
Monty Python And The Holy Grail
Team America
And anything with Michael Caine  - Italian Job, Zulu, Muppet Christmas Carol...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Nov 3, 2005)

The most quoteable movie is tied first between Monty Python's Holy Grail and Monty Python's Life of Brian.
As you can probably tell, I am a Python fan, and would just like to say Ni!


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 3, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> Having not actually read any of the rest of this I'll just jump in with mine.
> 
> Monty Python's Life of Brian
> Monty Python And The Holy Grail
> ...


I would also now like to add the Family Guy movie - Stewie Griffin: The Untold Story. So many quotes...


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 4, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> I would also now like to add the Family Guy movie - Stewie Griffin: The Untold Story. So many quotes...


There's a movie now?


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

I never got into the family guy.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 4, 2005)

You don't like Family Guy?!? Fair enough, I suppose, each to his own. But I (and most of my mates) happen to think it's a work of comic genius


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 4, 2005)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Star Wars
Napolean Dynamite
Pulp Fiction
The Princess Bride


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes those are very good ones. However, though they are older, you could also add:

History of the World
Blazing Saddles
Caddyshack


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 4, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> There's a movie now?


Missed that post originally... Yes, there is. It was straight to dvd, supposedly as a thank you to all the fans that got the show uncancelled as a result of buying the series'. It's as funny as the episodes are, with more swearing. Infact, it's less of a movie, more like three episodes


----------

